# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  طريقة فتح حساب في اي تريد (بالصور)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## عياد

فيما يلي خطوات فتح حساب لدى الوسيط اي تريد بالصور 
وسوف يكون الشرح مكتوب على الصور   عند فتح الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع ستظهر الصورة التالية نضغط على Trading

----------


## عياد

عقب الضغط على Trading في الشاشة الأولى تظهر الشاشة التالية وفيها جدول يبين العمولات وهي متغيرة بحسب عدد العمليات في كل ربع ويجب ان لاتقل عن 30 عملية للربع للمحافظة على نظام باور اي تريد وعلى اليمين يوجد هدية وهي 100 عملية مجانية عند فتح الحساب واسفلها رابط سنضغط عليه لبدء عملية التسجيل لدى الوسيط كما هو مبين على الرسم

----------


## عياد

في بداية التسجبل يتطلب بيانات صاحب الحساب الأسم والبريد الألكتروني ونوع الحساب من ناحية ان كان حساب فردي ام مشترك

----------


## عياد

الخطوة التالية تأتي عملية وضع نوع الحساب من ناحية استخدام المارجن أم لا  وكيفية تمويل الحساب

----------


## عياد

الخطوة التالية تفاصيل بيانات مالك الحساب من حيث عنوان الاقامة ورقم الهاتف

----------


## عياد

الخطوة التالية توضح مكان الاقامة وتاريخ الميلاد

----------


## عياد

الخطوة التالية تتطلب بيانات تحقيق الشخصية التي سيتم ارسالها للوسيط

----------


## عياد

الخطوة التالية هي اعفاء الضرائب (نموذج w8) لغير المقيمين بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

----------


## عياد

الخطوة التالية وتتطلب المهنة والوظيفة وعنوان العمل( ليس صندوق بريد) والمدينة والدولة والرمز البريدي وبعض الأسئلة كما هو موضح ترجمتها على الصور

----------


## عياد

الخطوة التالية بعض الأسئلة عن أهداف الاستثمار (النمو - الربح - الدخل -....) وعن خبرة الاستثمار ان كانت ضعيفة ام متوسطة ام جيدة

----------


## عياد

باقي عدد بسيط من الخطوات ساكمله لاحقا ان شاء الله

----------

